# recording my voice with Logitech headset



## logitechquestio (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the Logitech headset set plugged into my USB. I have windows XP All volume and other settings are corrected. How do I record my voice, so I can send a friend a link?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

An easy way to record would be to use the built in sound recorder in XP.

Press Start > Run and type sndrec32 and press enter. To record press the record button.


----------

